

I Watched Hackers Pull Off a Real Life Ocean's 11 Heist - michaelmior
http://gizmodo.com/i-watched-hackers-pull-off-a-real-life-oceans-11-heist-1723108296

======
michaelmior
For those interested, there's a (poor quality) video[0] as well as source
code[1] available.

[0]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOTV6jxT9oA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOTV6jxT9oA)

[1] [https://github.com/ervanalb/lens](https://github.com/ervanalb/lens)

